# Wild Game Processing



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering if you knew of a meat processing place in either Davis or Weber county. Ive been using Arnolds for years but every number I have for them is disconnected so I fear they may be out of business


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I prefer Davis Meats in West Weber.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know of any in those counties, but I saw an ad on ksl.com of a couple of guys who will come to your house and process your meat while you stand there and watch. Their prices did not seem that high either. They cut, wrap, grind, make sausage etc. I don't know any more about them than that. Just Sayin is all.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill take a look on KSL and see what I can find. I did call Davis Meats and they are $0.60 a lb for a standard cut on elk which she says averages around $180.00.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

I used Arnolds too and haven't been able to get a phone number to work and he doesn't have an ad on KSL this year. I took mine to Champion Meats on 700 West in Riverdale. This is where Arnold took the meat for Jerky and Sausage anyways. Pretty reasonable prices. Cash only.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to thumbs down champion meats but that is just my opinion. I used to use arnold too but last year out of economic necessity I started butchering all my own animals. I have always done deer. Not elk because they are so big but I found that it makes very little difference. I also started grinding and making burgar, jerky, bratwurst and other sausage and it is excellent to know it is done right and its your meat. Do it yourself!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I found the correct number to Arnolds and as it turns out he is still in business. $169.00 bone in or $199.00 bone out for an elk or $49.00 bone in for deer and $60.00 bone out. Still quite a bit more then I was hoping to pay so I may end up doin it myself. Ive just never attempted it before and that's one heck of a big animal to learn on lol.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> I have to thumbs down champion meats but that is just my opinion. I used to use arnold too but last year out of economic necessity I started butchering all my own animals. I have always done deer. Not elk because they are so big but I found that it makes very little difference. I also started grinding and making burgar, jerky, bratwurst and other sausage and it is excellent to know it is done right and its your meat. Do it yourself!!


Question for you, and not to hijack this thread too much, but when you're making burger what are you adding? pure beef fat? 80/20 beef burger?

I opted to buy what looks to be a quality Cabelas brand grinder and will be doing my own this weekend from the Elk i shot last week. I wasn't impressed with the burger I got from my elk last year from Meyers and the stuff I got from Ford's was awesome but I spent a lot of money last year on 2 elk and 1 deer that I figure would be better spent on a grinder and teaching my boys how to process your game animals.

Thanks for any insight on this.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> I have to thumbs down champion meats but that is just my opinion. I used to use arnold too but last year out of economic necessity I started butchering all my own animals. I have always done deer. Not elk because they are so big but I found that it makes very little difference. I also started grinding and making burgar, jerky, bratwurst and other sausage and it is excellent to know it is done right and its your meat. Do it yourself!!


I agree!! Do it yourself!!
It takes a few evenings but you can cut it just how you want it and you can also know just how it was handled. I age my meat for about 7-10 days before I butcher it and it makes a big differense. Once it is aged just get to cutting. You can Youtube some great videos on where all of the cuts are so you know what you have.
$180 bucks to put meat in the freezer, that is crazy to me. I guess it all depends on how much time you have in the evenings or weekends!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Well I found the correct number to Arnolds and as it turns out he is still in business. $169.00 bone in or $199.00 bone out for an elk or $49.00 bone in for deer and $60.00 bone out. Still quite a bit more then I was hoping to pay so I may end up doin it myself. Ive just never attempted it before and that's one heck of a big animal to learn on lol.


Search this guy on youtube. williescountrymeats
He tells you all the different cuts and where they come from. I thought his videos were really good. Elk are just big deer so it will just take longer.
Just do 1 leg at a time and when you get sick of it just chunk it back on ice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> 10yearquest said:
> 
> 
> > I have to thumbs down champion meats but that is just my opinion. I used to use arnold too but last year out of economic necessity I started butchering all my own animals. I have always done deer. Not elk because they are so big but I found that it makes very little difference. I also started grinding and making burgar, jerky, bratwurst and other sausage and it is excellent to know it is done right and its your meat. Do it yourself!!
> ...


I use beef fat from the butcher (Fresh). As far as ratio, it depends, but 20% is pretty standard for what I do. Sometimes I'll make sausage patties more lean, but for Summer sausage, salami, brats etc. 20% (ish) is typical.

I can't see a case where'd I'd let someone else process my kills. For me, butchering them is just as much a part of hunting as is stalking, shooting and dressing. I like being able to complete my journey of respect for the animal by taking good care of it in preparation for my family and friends.

PS, It's not cheaper in my opinion, but well worth the effort.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I typically disrespect my elk and send it to a processor...however, rest assured I respect my deer.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> ktowncamo said:
> 
> 
> > 10yearquest said:
> ...


Tree, how the heck are you wrapping that meat!!!!????

I spent 8 bucks wrapping mine. I haven't made any sausage yet but I mean casing and seasonings won't cost 200 bucks!!!
You guys gotta stop buying all the high end fancy stuff!!! It doesn't take much to put some plastic wrap and freezer paper on some meat!! 
Now if I ad up the time I spent doing then you'd be right, but that means when you watch TV it is costing money. Time isn't always money unless you were going to spend that time MAKING MONEY!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I typically disrespect my elk and send it to a processor...however, rest assured I respect my deer.


Oh ya...I typically disrespect our beef steers too. :mrgreen:

In all seriousness (and I really mean serious) I would be interested in what you (Tye or anyone) put in your summer sausage. I am interested in showing more respect by grinding up my game and shoving it into little sleeves. I have had elk summer sausage and it is fantastic. Recipes anyone???


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

I just called Arnolds and they are still in business, try calling (801) 479-5405. it worked for me!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > ktowncamo said:
> ...


Between purchasing equipment and the TIME it takes to do it, taking it to the butcher is MUCH cheaper, IMO. I probably have about 2000 bucks tied up in smokers, dehydrator, grinder, mixer, scale(s) storage containers, saws, knives (Solely for butchering), cutting boards, plus all of the supplies, such as hog/sheep/collagen casings, seasonings, whether they be store bought or self mixed, salami, summer sausage casings, vacuum bags, patty paper, string, fat etc. I think it's like saying it's cheaper to go kill a deer or elk than it is to just buy a side of beef. But I get it, just like cutting your own meat, it's not a matter of it being cheaper, because there are other values present that should be considered.

And yes, time is money. There's been several times I'd rather be doing something more leisurely than cutting up critters and making sausage, Jerky, salami, brats etc. for 6 hours. Add to that the time it takes to get the processed meats smoked, cured, cut and wrapped. It can add up. Sometimes I welcome the relaxation associated with butchering and sipping a beer while the smoker is billowing in the crisp fall air.

Time is more of a premium for some than it is others.

Shane, smart ass. :mrgreen: In no way am I intending condescension to those who don't cut their own, that'd be ridiculous. It's no more than a personal choice that I make because of the satisfaction I get out of it. Being OCD and not trusting a dirty butcher might have something to do with it as well. I'm partial to not having beard, arm and crotch hairs in my meat, as well as left over Carne asada and Carl's Jr. crumbs that fell out of someone's mustache. Don't get me started on poor hygiene, washing their hands after wiping, dander, boogers and a host of other nasty creatures that can make their way into your meat. That is if you actually get YOUR meat back. _(O)_ Hungry yet?? :mrgreen:

My recipes are at home, I'll post a few up when I get a sec. I'm sure goob has plenty. I've come to enjoy elk summer sausage quite a bit as well. Other than that I'm not a big fan of cured meats, I mostly make it for everyone else.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

oh ya...**** crotch hairs in the summer sausage is terrible. I thought we got rid of them back in the early 90's!!!

I really would appreciate some insight as to the makings and how-to you make your summer sausage. I actually respect the fact that you cut and process your own meat. Being a card carrying member of the OCD club for men, It doesn't take much to get me thinking about what or who I am eating. Thanks for ruining a freezer full of butchered meat! Anyone want to come by and accept a donation?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What ever you do, don't let an apricot touch one of Tree's dehydrator trays. He'll go apey on you!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

_/O O*-- -#&#*!- :O//:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Tree, how the heck are you wrapping that meat!!!!????
> 
> I spent 8 bucks wrapping mine. I haven't made any sausage yet but I mean casing and seasonings won't cost 200 bucks!!!
> You guys gotta stop buying all the high end fancy stuff!!! It doesn't take much to put some plastic wrap and freezer paper on some meat!!
> Now if I ad up the time I spent doing then you'd be right, but that means when you watch TV it is costing money. Time isn't always money unless you were going to spend that time MAKING MONEY!!!


Actually forget the freezer paper, vaccum packing it is where it's at! They aren't all that pricey and the wifey loves it for other buying other stuff in bulk (to save money at the grocery store) and then splitting the packages. It easily pays for itself if you use it that way.

I mix my ground game meat with 15% fresh beef fat and it turns out great! I'll go up into the 20%+ range for the breakfast sausage, pepperoni stick, and summer sausage. But I also like to throw in some pork fat in those tasty treats along with beef fat.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Tree- My boy and I will be shooting a couple antelope and I was wondering what fits your schedule best for me to drop them off? All this talk about brats, salami, and summer sausage is making me hungry.....

I always cut my own deer sized game. In the past I had Carson's cut my elk. (I know I get my own meat back from them, but don't trust other places.) I will probably cut my elk this year, obviously at Tree's house, using Tree's equipment, and smoking them in Tree's smoker while drinking Tree's water (I prefer Mt Olympus, Tye) ......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just let me know and I'll leave the door open. There's a f;at of Mount Oly in the pantry.

Just keep them damned fruits off of my dehydrator racks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm...Good idea, I will bring by my wife's archery buck as well! I want the backstraps cut into steaks (4 per pack) then lets just summer sausage the rest. Thanks Tye!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Tye sounds like you just opened a new business. My daughter and I will be back on the 26th with an elk and fallow deer. Ill be sure to swing them by as well. I like giving detail work to OCD people, you know its always goin to be right if they do it lol.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone good with Mount Oly? Any music requests?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Johnny Cash, Willie, oh I know how about a little Kenny Wayne Sheppard. Hmmm...how about a bigger selection of beverages. I guess I could bring my own.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Black Butte? Maybe a little Chimay?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey I like where this is going....maybe it's time to get the hot tub fired up and get some cigars as well.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Now were talking. I am a big fan of Disaronno as well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Although it sounds like it is unnecessary since I can just bring my deer to Trees house, I do have a question for you that cut your own game (as I do). I grind my own burger but I've never tried sausage before. Anyone care to share a good deer or elk sausage recipe?

Also,


bullsnot said:


> Actually forget the freezer paper, vaccum packing it is where it's at! They aren't all that pricey and the wifey loves it for other buying other stuff in bulk (to save money at the grocery store) and then splitting the packages. It easily pays for itself if you use it that way.


+100. Although the wife tends to get irritated when I use her vacuum packer for fish and game. (especially fish, but the difference it makes as opposed to just freezing fish is remarkable.)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+614


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I like others started when others screwed up and gave me crap back. I like mixing in about 20% bacon into mine. I have tried the beef fat and think I prefer the bacon. I get the big pack of bacon scraps that you can get on the cheap. While you can go crazy on equiptment I think I have about 150.00 between my walmart clearance grinder, my cheap dehydrater, my clearance cabelas slicer, and cheap walmart cutting boards. 

I also believe in the vacuum seal packaging. All my ground(burger, sausage, chorizo, etc) gets vacuumed in bags that average 9 inches squared and smashed flat to about 3/4 inch. This way allows you to fill the sink 1/2 with hot water and then throw the meat in the water and in 5-10 minutes you have a completly defrosted meat ready to be cooked.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do burger, sausage is a matter of just adding some seasoning.

I don't have any recipes here at work, but this one looks really good:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobb ... index.html

Seven, that's exactly what I do. I can't stand micro-thawed meat. Sink full of hot water is the ticket.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Be careful using pork fats in blends as it can go rank with mixes. And like Tree said, if you can grind it then you can make sausage by adding the spices during the grind. Just make sure it mixes well. We use an attachment on the wife's Kitchen Aide to grind. Works well enough. I don't add fat to my game burger mixes. I have been in the cattle business far too long to want to mix beef fat with "al-natural" game meat, but that is just me. 

Now, back to this Butcher Party Tree is throwing. We'll have plenty of meat and it sounds like Tree knows what type of beverages to provide so all we need is cheese. Who are we inviting from Cache Valley? Oh, and I am not so sure I want to see some of you guys in Hot-Tube Attire.......


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm butchering tonight! Can I come? I promise to leave the apricots at home.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want true Hot Tub attire you need to send an invite to Zim.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Caleb just lives down the street. Of course he's invited.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! Now its a party.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nate.. I'll come help you butcher if I can take the apricots. Tree will just have to miss out on them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd rather pieces of animal excrement find their way to my dehydrator than apricots.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

lol now that's a hate of apricots right there


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Apricots arn't even on right now, ya big baby. But we do have an orchard; how big is that dehydrator? Peaches are close, then apples and pears. OOOHhhhhh, bananas are great dried, although Nate and I will have to do the jerky and fruit in different batches so we don't taint the flavor of the fruit.

So, who keeps the intestines from their deer to make sausage casings? I know Bullsnot doesn't 'cause they are usually all shot up..... hehe I do have friend back east that keeps the intestines for casings.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't eat guts...at least I don't think I do.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'd rather pieces of animal excrement find their way to my dehydrator than apricots.


Nate... did you bring any of those large deer clumps you found? Tree can have those...I will still take the apricots.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> I don't eat guts...at least I don't think I do.


Ever had a hotdog? :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you every want to make Tree hurl, just waive a bruised apple in front of his nose.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat guts...at least I don't think I do.
> ...


Dang it! I love hotdogs. I didn't realize they had guts in them, I was always told they were made from lips and @$$h0les.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

good gosh Tree!!!! You made my head hurt with all of the supplies you listed. I totally understand where you are coming from but I'm a practical kinda guy. I got a 400 piece knife set and sold all but a dozen of those knives so all my knives were not just free but I made money getting them. I built a wrapping station ( I'm a carpenter) I got a roll of paper and a big roll of plastic wrap from sames, it will last years!!!
As far as my time, I do nothing but work. I mean EVERYTHING has to make me a profit in some way. I make money on my work and all of my hunting saves me money and if it won't save me money I don't do it. Why do I do it this way you ask. Well, it is just my fun way of doing, it is what floats my boat. I have an old used bow and I buy arrows from wall mart after the bow season on sale for like 1.00 each. So Yes, I have junky looking stuff but it is just fun for me that way. If you just ask yourself if you really need all the bells and whistles you will find that you don't and life REALLY starts to slow down for you and you just have more enjoyment out of everything you do, that is how it is for me anyway.
But if you want to be a gear freak and blow money on stuff because part of the fun is in buying all the toys, go for it. I used to be like that so I really understand!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow this thread went off track pretty quick. someone asked me a question on page two and I dont use beef fat at all. I mixed my elk meat with ground pork. About 1part pork to 5 parts elk. It is delicious. also used ground pork in brats I made out of antelope and they were good.


----------



## ChefHans (Oct 6, 2015)

*Butchering Resource*

Any hunter can butcher their own game. It starts with the right tools and practice. Check out the butcher knives, bone saws and sharpeners and cutting boards @ 
http://www.chefdepot.com
These are the tools that the pros use. Buy the best quality you can afford. There is a ton of info. and some how to videos. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dug up a 5 year old thread to sell butcher tools?:shock:


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Thompsons on 1900 west is incredible. I've used Davis as well but not as good in my opinion.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Dug up a 5 year old thread to sell butcher tools?:shock:


Two posts by the "chef" and two plugs for the same website... And a poorly designed website at that.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I caught this thread late, but I am a big fan of butchering my own animals as well. I was pleased to see that Packout uses his wife's Kitchen Aid with the grinder attachment, as that is how we do our animals as well. Might take longer, but beats spending $$ for a dedicated grinder...that is, at least until the KA goes out.

I like to mix 10% beef fat into my burger. Just call Smith's or Macey's and ask for the cutting scraps and they'll either give you what you need or sell it to you cheap. I also use freezer zip lock bags and put 1 lb of burger in each bag and then smash flat. I love the way it stacks in the freezer and as has been said, a quick water bath thaws it out quick.

I haven't made much sausage in the past, but decided to give it a try this year. A co-worker gave me a recipe for "Jalapeño Cheddar Elk Sausage" and with some slight modifications (primarily the addition of a couple habenero peppesr to amp it up), it is some of the best stuff i've had and SUPER easy to make. Brought it to work one morning and practically had the whole office pleading with me to bring in more. I don't have the recipe on hand right now, but will post it soon. 

Anyone have a good breakfast sausage recipe to share? Years ago, I liked Meyers breakfast sausage, but haven't had an animal processed in over 10 years. Would love a good breakfast sausage hook up!


----------

